# Woodburning tool recommendation wanted



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to get a recommendation from some of you who do pyrography on a steady basis. Not some little soldering iron doo-hickey, but one that can do quality work (it's for my wife's birthday). What are the benefits of all-in-one handpieces versus interchangeable tips? Brand recommendations would be welcome, as well as mail order venders etc.
Pam is a natural artist with pencils and brushes and can shade and all that so I want one that will not come up short of her abilities and will be durable. 
Thank you in advance for sharing your experiences with someone who knows nothing about the subject.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Douglas. Most any craft store will have a quality iron. aii in one irons limit the detail work. The interchangable tips work better for me. You might also want to onvest in a heat regulator, or buy an iron with that capibility.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks. I'd like to get one with a heat controller, vented handpiece, the works. Brand names would be helpful.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Doug - if you haven't already, check out SilverFox. He's got some really sweet stuff.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

not that I'm an expert in this area, but I think it is the same as everything else: there are wood burners and then there are wood burners. 
The craft store variety can do the job but if you really want to do serious work then the $$ one is the way to go. Lee Valley has one (as an example).

Of course, put a toy camera in a talented artist's hands and he/she can get amazing results, better than a "non-talented" photographer with an expensive camera. It's not the tool - but the person using it that really makes the difference.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Doug;

I bought my mother a pot belly stove. She loves it! (can't remember the brand though).

But it sure can burn wood.

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Douglas,
I just checked in. I'm on a trip but I think mine is an Excaliber. I got it at Woodcraft in Boise. It obviously works. It is single but they have doubles that will keep two handpieces going. There are a lot of hand pieces available. I use about 3 and most of the time just one but that is because of my style of graphics which stem from years of doing pen and ink drawings. Other styles will need more hand pieces. Long sessions will heat up the hand piece. I wrap mine to get away from it. There may be a better way on that. I'll be home Monday and will get back to you on the model number. They are pretty expensive but worth it. The best wood burner I have in the shop is a Blaze King. That bugger can put out some serious heat.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Never mind the PM, Tom. Thanks for the word-up.
The way I Bordnerize lumber, I probably need a Blaze King…


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Lee…now that was funny!


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Douglas, you might look at this from Woodcraft http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=800. I have been eyeballing them for some time. I have been using a Weller pen for my work as I am still in the crawling stage. But, when I get some extra jingle-jangle I want to jump to one of these systems.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, Buck. The local vendor the same single controller for $129.00 plus $22.00 for single fixed tip handpieces. I probably will have to get her that rig or put this gift off until Xmas. The way Pam can draw she probably could do it with a nail, a leather glove and a propane torch. Looks like I'm glad I got some OT this week at work, and a $225.00 commission due at the end of the month. Birthday is 10-25.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Douglas, if you get for her be sure and let us know how she likes it from a utility perspective.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I have decided to save the burner for Xmas so I can shop the best deal and get a consensus. Now what for birthday…
I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Doug, I have'nt seen her logged on lately, but if you can get hold of Pat Sherman, she could give you some good advice. She is very good. Look up her work. mike


----------



## SilverFoxArt (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner but I am glad you PM'ed me.

Pat Sherman is out of town for a while, but it would be interesting to see what she uses.

If you want to view some of my most current work I am in the process of building a new web site. You can look me up at SilverFoxArt.org eventually this will replace my current site. Click on the Gallery link on the left to see some pieces I have done, there is also a portrait on the "portraits and commissions" link.

The most popular pen to use is the razor tip, I use a detail master. I have a razor, Detail master, and a walnut hollow solid tip, the detail master is what I like the best, but that is just my opinion. The link that Buckskin provided is what I use, and it is a good price. There is no need for anything fancy with the base unit, it is all the same and you can only use one tip at a time anyway, so I would just get the least expensive. (The differences are negligible.) The detail master does not have as many tips as some of the other brands, but they are the most solid and durable built. As far as tips go, I would not recommend the changeable tips. Only reason is that they loose there continuity eventually, and if she is going to be burning a lot for a long time, the solid tips will last longer… I really have used them all. If you look over my work, I did it all with one tip, and most burners find a tip they like and end up using it exclusively. I use the small rounded skew. If you wife wants any tips or help, I am always willing to do whatever I can. I love to talk about burning. I am not a vendor for any product, so this is an honest endorsement. I hope that is helpful.
Mel (SilverFox)


----------



## patshwigar (Jun 6, 2006)

*hi guys, just got home from a vacation. thanks all for the nice words.

the woodburning machine i use the most is a colewood,
i have a colewood detailer, a hot tool, 3 weller sodiering irons and an optima i just got from a friend.

the colewood detailer is a nice machine. reasonable price. the optima is a good machine.
the razor tip is good. as is the detail master. those are the only ones i really know.

the fixed tip pen is better as it does not come loose and lose heat.
i use my hot tool for most of my shading. along with my shading tips for the other machines.

*if your wife is really interested in woodburning i would get her either a razor tip or an optima.

i chose an optiam as my colewood tips will also work on them.

the changeable tips are nice and easy to use. but over time they get loose in the pen and the heat does ot stay regulated well.

i wish her all the luck with her new art form. **


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think Pam will have a great Christmas present and I will walk into this with the info needed to get the job done and done right. 
Buck, I'll let you know how what I get her and how she likes it, and if my vision gets realized there will be a new Pyrographer that will want her own account here. Then I'll really have to watch my wisenheimer ways, what with the boss on-line here. If anyone is interested in the type of crafts she does now, here is a link to her Flickr pages. I account myself as one very lucky gentleman.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Douglas that is some beautiful thread work! I can hardly wait to see her wood burnings!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Man, the Bordner household is a creative place! Those are some really colorful and detailed works of art. I hope your vision is realized as well.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Yup, you married up. Good job…... : ^)

She does very nice work.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

There's no doubt I did marry up! Took me forty-three years to find my soulmate, but I got this one thing right the first time.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I took a peek, too. She is good with the thread. It always amazes me that they will put up with us.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

If she ever took up woodworking I'm sure she'd give me a run for the money. 
(Tom, she is a Cattle Vet's daughter to boot. Famous in Phelps County Nebraska and thereabouts.) 
She has been looking at Victorian woodburnt and polychromed pencil boxes on eBay. I can see some hobby synergy afoot here.


----------



## dangee (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Doug!
I'm another wood burner on this site. I use an Optima dual burner…I use 3 fixed tip pens the most. I have both Optima and Razertip pens. My best recommendation would be to get a razertip unit and razertip fixed tip pens…they have the best warranty on the market 3 years and 1 year on the pen tips. Plus they offer a tip replacement…If a fixed tip ever breaks.
Our tips are the most durable hot-wire tips you can buy. In spite of that, it is possible for them to break or wear out. We do replace broken or worn out tips. Simply slide off the foam grip and mail the pen to us in a small padded envelope or between 2 pieces of thin cardboard. Mail costs should be under a dollar (Canada and US) if you take the grip off. If the pen is less than a year old, tell us so and we will replace the tip at no charge. If it is over a year old, the tip replacement charge for a Razertip pen is only $5.00 including any taxes and return postage! Please include payment - cheque, money order, or credit card information with the pen. Tip replacement requires only one day in our shop (in one day, out the next).

Re-tipping any brand or make of hot-wire tool made.
With laser-welding we have the ability to re-tip any brand or make of hot-wire tool made. We are offering this service on all brands of pen including Detail Master, Colwood, Nibs, Optima, and any others. The cost for re-tipping of non-Razertip pens is a flat fee of $7.00 - including applicable tax(es) and return shipping by standard mail. And we stand behind the new tip with a full, unconditional 6 month warranty covering everything including your satisfaction. You'll get two day in-shop turnaround and a warranty that's better than the new pen had.

Check out their site: 
http://www.razertip.com/burners.htm

"Keep burning and learning" 
Danette Smith
Pyrographic Artist
http://www.geocities.com/dangee1/index.html
http://community.webshots.com/user/dangee


----------

